# List of Recruitment Agencies in Dubai



## florasilva (Feb 17, 2015)

Hello Friends,

Below is a list of recruitment agencies with their contact details in Dubai. Wish you the very best in your job hunt 

Agency Name	Phone Number
Aarch Consulting	+971 4 358 2126
Accel HR Consulting	+971 4 352 4561
ACR World +971 4 339 7277
Adecco +971 4 368 7900
ANOC +971 4 453 4080
Antal International	+971 4 361 4601
Arabian Recruitment Consultancy+971 4 442 5723
BAC Executive Recruitment	+971 4 337 5747
Charterhouse	+971 4 372 3500
Clarendon Parker	+971 4 391 0460
Clarion Recruitment	+971 4 448 6406
Dulsco +971 4 347 7500
Echelon Placement Solutions	+971 4 361 8984
Edge Executive	+971 4 368 9460
Egon Zehnder International	+971 4 376 5400
Elite Global Management Consultancy	+971 4 370 5001
eMedHR.com	+971 4 362 4748
Emirates International	+971 4 321 8826
EuroAsia +971 4 221 0050
First Select	+971 4 334 3461
Fish People	+971 50 462 1781
Focus Direct	+971 4 355 4134
Future Focus	+971 4 321 7222
Gulf Connexions	+971 4 337 6791
Gulfaar +971 4 266 5741
Hays +971 4 361 2882
Headway +971 4 398 7369
Hill McGlynn	+971 4 299 3366
hunting heads Executive Search	+971 4 321 4459
Ibtikar +971 4 343 8380
Innovations Group	+971 4 453 4388
Inspire Selection	+971 4 368 0852
Irwin & Dow	+971 4 434 2878
JAMS HR Solutions	+971 4 887 3737
Jobtrack +971 4 397 7751
JOBS-ME +971 4 222 7434
Kershaw Leonard	+971 4 343 4606
Kobalt +971 4 432 8663
Korn/Ferry +971 4 204 5777
Lobo +971 4 331 3223
MBR Group	+971 4 396 4141
Medical International	+971 4 363 5323
Mensana & Partners	+971 4 446 8742
MGR Management Consulting	+971 4 364 9347
Michael Page	+971 4 709 0300
Morgan McKinley	+971 4 324 4094
Morgenall +971 4 358 3777
Nadia +971 4 331 3401
Najma Consultancy	+971 4 345 5707
Options Group	+971 4 509 6652
Parkhouse Bell HR Consultancy	+971 4 395 1552
Personnel Network Group	+971 4 336 6837
Pinpoint HR	+971 4 343 8626
Pristine Placement	+971 4 337 6721
Radiant +971 4 355 1506
Recruitment Village	+971 4 368 0969
RÖC Human Resources	+971 4 421 5293
Al Samit International	+971 4 359 5152
Santini Human Solutions	+971 4 346 8383
Sine Wave +971 4 398 5541
Soundlines HR Consultancy	+971 4 453 9225
Source One	+971 4 438 0950
SOS Recruitment	+971 4 396 5600
SSA Middle East	+971 4 325 5033
Styracorp +971 4 432 9777
Talent2 +971 4 343 9960
Ultimate HR solutions	+971 4 343 3737
Al Vakil +971 4 262 9600
Wadi Jobs +971 4 332 8875


----------

